# How can i use a DAP as a source for my dsp's



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm wanting to buy a DAP for home use, exercise and a source on my vehicles. I'm interested in the Shanling M8 and it doesn't have a SPDIF out. Here is the quote from the US rep. "Be aware that M8's only digital output is USB stream, so it can be used only with USB DACs. There is no SPDIF output on the M8."

I have three different dsp's I'd like to integrate with. PS8-50, P Six and Minidsp 8x12 DL. 

How do I accomplish this? Each dsp has an optical in. Can I use this DAP output for each of my dsp's?

Thanks


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

You need a Topping D10s. It'll take your usb audio and output it to toslink (spdif & co ax) or rca,


----------



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

DaveG said:


> You need a Topping D10s. It'll take your usb audio and output it to toslink (spdif & co ax) or rca,


This?









TOPPING D10s DAC Mini USB DAC XMOS XU208 ES9038Q2M DSD256 PCM 384kHz Hi-Res Audio Desktop Audio Decoder (Silver): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


TOPPING D10s DAC Mini USB DAC XMOS XU208 ES9038Q2M DSD256 PCM 384kHz Hi-Res Audio Desktop Audio Decoder (Silver): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Yep. And you’ll need to power the d10 either with a usb hub or a camera kit.


----------



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

Depending on what processor you’re using you have to be careful it will accept the signal (bit one for example will lock up over 24/48khz). You can also do “line out” mode and analog input into the DSP.

I have a D10S I’m going to put in mine to play around with


----------



## Mooster1223 (Aug 3, 2020)

DiamondFanatic said:


> Depending on what processor you’re using you have to be careful it will accept the signal (bit one for example will lock up over 24/48khz). You can also do “line out” mode and analog input into the DSP.
> 
> I have a D10S I’m going to put in mine to play around with


Thanks for the heads up! I ended up ordering a Hiby R6 2020. Based on the info I've read, I can set the output resolution so this shouldn't be an issue (as long as I remember to set it correctly).


----------



## MrForgetful (Jan 29, 2021)

Am I reading correctly, in that the D10 needs to connect to a PC/Mac? Or will it just connect to any USB DAP and be used as a USB to Optical converter then straight to DSP for DAC duties?

I'm interested in this to use for a Helix dsp.3


----------

